

How to create 2D illustration video? - ztamimi

What software, would you recommend, to create 2D animation to illustrate a start-up idea. The Bitcoin video is a good example.
======
poppysan
Flash is still awesome for animation. After Effects for compositing.

------
KhalilK
a combination of Adobe Photoshop/Illustrator for image creation and Adobe
After Effects for the animation.

